# Smoked Almonds



## dionysus (Jul 13, 2007)

The Food Network (Canada) has this Rob Rainford guy that does a (dare I say it) Grilling show called License To Grill. Yesterday he had something I thought was kind of interesting. Might have to try some of these this weekend ...

*Smoked Sweet and Spicy Almonds*
2 egg whites
2 cups whole blanched almonds (500 ml)
1/2 cup brown sugar (125 ml)
1 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon (7.5 ml)
1 tsp chili powder (5ml)
1 tsp cumin (5ml)
1/8 tsp salt (0.5ml)
1 tsp cayenne (5ml)
1 tbsp of salted butter, melted (15 ml)
hickory or mesquite wood chips

Pour egg whites into a bowl and whisk until      frothy. Add almonds and toss until they are coated. Drain the excess egg      white from the almonds and set aside.
In a medium bowl combine brown sugar,      cinnamon, cumin, chili powder salt and cayenne. Mix well. Add almonds to      the dry mix and toss until they are completely coated. Place the almonds      on a cookie sheet.
Preheat smoker to 220Â° - 225Â°.
Once the smoker is filled with smoke place the      tray of almonds in the smoker and smoke for 30 minutes (until they are      golden brown), turning them halfway through.
Remove almonds from smoker.
Melt butter in small saucepan over low heat.      Toss almonds in melted butter.
Let almonds cool before serving.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

We had some folks smoking almonds a while back that damned near went into business doing it. They are so good!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hey Debi, is there a recipe for these nuts? I love nuts cause they don't affect my blood sugar much, they do however, affect that growing layer of fat around my belly! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Thats ok though cause I am still REALLY purty!*


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey Dion,
                 I think there was a show by the same name here, but it was Bobby Flay that did it.

Bigarm,
             Yes there is a recipe, it's what started the thread.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Tim


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hey Tim, I saw the recipe from Dion, I was wanting the one that Debi  said was so good, It is a different recipe, right???  Dion's has sugar in it. Not good for me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 13, 2007)

I believe the Hot and spicey pecan recipe was the one everyone went crazy for. Just use Almonds ... or whatever you like best

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hlight=Almonds


I really favor the chex mix but I use Crisp-x instead of chex with any nuts I can find for a good price!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 13, 2007)

*Hey Debi, thanks for all the info! Thats why we love ya!! I have made chex mix with nuts for several years, smoking it makes all the difference in the world. As much as my friends love it, I should make it commercially. Naw, then it goes from fun, to work. Terry*


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 16, 2007)

It's a very wise man that understands that concept.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## payson (Jul 16, 2007)

I tried these this weekend. Excellent! In fact, I'm eating some right now. Brought them in to work and they are a huge hit.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

Careful nuts can get as expensive as briskets!


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 17, 2007)

I've never seen nuts anywhere near as cheap as brisket.

Tim


----------



## brennan (Jul 27, 2007)

This recipe is a winner in my book, all the co-workers love em and I've been stuffing my face with em since I made em!  I had to make a slight modification though...I used some of my Blairs sudden death sauce to replace the cayanne as I used the rest of it making the rub for my ribs last weekend.  I bought 3C of raw almonds and blanched them myself and OH...MY...GOD!! Are they awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 again on that recipe!


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 27, 2007)

Guess I gotta try some!

Tim


----------



## brennan (Jul 27, 2007)

you won't regret it (unless you're allergic)


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2007)

Brennan, if you like a little tweak to the recipe, try substituting powdered honey for the sugar. It has the sweetness, but also adds another demension of flavor. Try a small batch.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 9, 2007)

*powdered honey? I have never heard of that. Where would I get some?  Terry*


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

Powdered honey.    http://spicebarn.com/honey_powder.htm

You'll find your Wooster powder there also.  It's not L&P, they quit making that, but it works ok for rubs and such.  It's French's if I recall correctly, which we all know just isn't really true Wooster.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

No brand on the label, but it is French's.  I have a pound or two in my pantry.  L&P used to make powder and it was the nectar of the gods.  notheing better to sprinkle on anything grilled.  They quit making it and as much as I bugged them, they never offered any explanation why.


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 21, 2007)

They told me that they'd already rec'd about a million and that it didn't matter.  I think it cut into their liquid sales too much, and I must admit that I bought a lot less liquid while I had the powder.


----------

